# Pole emploi



## souffler-les-pissenlits (3 Janvier 2023)

_bonjour à toutes, 
Je vous lis depuis très longtemps, et vous m'apporter souvent plein d'informations très intéressantes. Aujourd'hui je me tourne vers vous car je suis un peu perdu avec pôle emploi et ce qu'ils me versent. 

Pour expliquer en details: 
Jusqu'à juillet 2022 j'avais 5 contrats 

Le 1er juillet contrat 1 s'arrête licenciement pour entrée a l'école

je m'inscris donc à pole emploi avec mes 4 contrats qui sont si j'ai tout compris des contrats conservés.  Un calcul de mes droits est fait.

Le 1er septembre fin du contrat 2 pour entrée à l'école 
5 septembre arrivé d un premier contrat repris
29 septembre arrivé d'un deuxième contrat repris 

je déclare tout lors de l'actualisation à pôle emploi.

là où je coince,  c'est qu'il me semblait avoir compris en vous lisant et en cherchant sur le site de pôle emploi, que pour trouver le mon montant qui m'étais versé chaque mois, il fallait prendre l'allocation journaliere qui m'est octroyer, la multiplier par le nombre de jour du mois concerné et soustraire 70% du salaire brut de mes contrats repris..

est ce moi qui est mal compris les calculs? La somme que me verse pôle emploi depuis 2 mois me paraît trop élevé et malgré mes mails demandant à ce qu'on m'explique, ma conseillère me dit juste qu'ils doivent mindemniser 13 jours pour décembre.... ça ne m'éclaire pas et je n'ai pas très envie de devoir ensuite de l'argent..

si certaines sont specialiste du sujet et peuvent m'éclairer se serait adorable.

d'avance merci _


----------



## Griselda (3 Janvier 2023)

Alors moi je suis archi nulle avec POLEmploi.
J'ai déjà eut le cas de figure qu'il me verse une ARE alors qu'ils ne me devaient rien du tout, je les ai tout de suite avertis et remboursement a été fait dans la foulée.
Mais la plupart du temps on me donne des cacahuètes et on fini une fois sur 2 par prétendre que c'était un trop perçu bien qu'avec l'ARE ce mois là je gagnais alors TRES TRES en dessous de mon salaire habituel. En insistant on fini par me donner raison.

Mon conseil est que si POLEmploi te verse une ARE bien superieure à ce qu'il te semble te devoir, fait augmenter ton salaire habituel total, mets cette somme de côté en attendant qu'ils finissent par se rendre compte qu'ils se sont trompés car même si tu les as avertis sur le moment tu devras rembourser.


----------



## souffler-les-pissenlits (3 Janvier 2023)

Merci de ta réponse, la différence n'est pas si grande, entre 50 et 100 euros par mois, mais cest une somme tout de meme, si mes calculs sont justes. 
Mais je n'aime pas du tout être dans le flou, et avoir cette impression de devoir de l'argent...
Du coup je suis déjà ton conseil, je mets de côté ce qu'ils me versent au cas oû on me le réclame ensuite...


----------



## assmatzam (3 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour 

Tu as très bien compris 
Seul le montant brut de tes 2 activités reprises donne lieu à retenue sur le montant de tes allocations 

Exemple 
ARE journalière 65€ brut 
2 activités conservées pour un montant de 1000€ brut 
2 activités reprises pour un montant de 1300€ brut 
Total brut perçu 2300€

En décembre 2022
31 jours x 65€ brut = 2015€ brut d'are 

Retenue sur les 2 activités reprises 
1300€ * 0,7 = 910€ brut de retenue 
910€ / 50€ = 18,2 = 18 jours non indemnisés 

31 jours - 18 jours = 13 jours indemnisables
13 jours x 65€ brut = 845€ brut d'are pour décembre


----------



## souffler-les-pissenlits (3 Janvier 2023)

Merci de reponse très precise et pour l'exemple 
Juste pour bien comprendre, peux tu me dire à quoi correspond le 50 avec lequel tu divise 910?? 
Je vais refaire mes calculs pour vérifier encore une fois mais je pense queffectivement il me verse chaque mois un trop perçu.
Je prefere le signaler maintenant et ne pas attendre


----------



## Couleurcafe (3 Janvier 2023)

J'ai également une question aux pros de pole emploi, en 2022 et ce depuis 2018  je compte 4 contrats, fin juillet 2022 j'en perds 1 rentrée scolaire  depuis je suis à 3 .  J e m'actualise depuis X années j'ai des droits ouverts et un taux journalier mais pas d'allocations , faut-il reprendre un contrat pour prétendre à des ARES ou est-ce que je touche trop des contrats qui me reste????????


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Janvier 2023)

@assmatzam
Oui, à quoi correspond 50 euros ?

@Couleurcafe
Ce qui est important de savoir dans votre cas c'est si vos contrats en cours sont repris ou conservés.
Si ce sont 3 contrats repris et plus aucun conservé, ça me semble logique car vos salaires doivent dépasser vos droits POLE EMPLOI

@souffler-les-pissenlits
Si je reprends les chiffres exemples de Assmatzam, je calcule un peu différemment
En décembre 2022; si ARE Brute = 65 euros
31 jours x 65€ brut = 2015€ brut d'are potentielles

Retenue sur les 2 activités reprises
1300€ * 70% = 910€ brut de retenue donc 2015 - 910 = 1105 euros / 65 € d'ARE brute = 17 jours indemnisables.


----------



## assmatzam (3 Janvier 2023)

La conseillère de pôle emploi m'a dit de compter les jours non indemnisable pour obtenir les jours indemnisés 

910€ / 65€ = 14 jours non payé 
31 jours - 14bnon payé = 17 jours payés


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Janvier 2023)

@assmatzam 
ça revient au même. Juste une question d'arrondi plus précis.


----------



## souffler-les-pissenlits (3 Janvier 2023)

Je viens de me replonger sur tout ça, mais je n'ai que mon montant journalier net, comment peut on trouver le montant brut? Meme conversion que pour nos salaires ou particulier pour polemploi? 
D'avance merci


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Janvier 2023)

@souffler-les-pissenlits 
Non même taux de conversion..
Le rapport taux net - taux brut dépend du montant de l'ARE


----------



## Couleurcafe (3 Janvier 2023)

@Nanou91 pouvez-vous m'expliquer ce que veut dire entre repris et conservés merci


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Janvier 2023)

@Couleurcafe

Imaginons, vous avez les contrats A, B, C et D
Vous perdez A, vous vous inscrivez à POLE EMPLOI. On vous ouvre des droits.
Il vous reste B, C, D qui sont donc des contrats CONSERVÉS puisqu'ils existent à l'ouverture des droits POLE EMPLOI.
Puis ensuite vous reprenez un nouveau contrat E. Ce sera un contrat REPRIS puisqu'il aura commencé APRÈS l'ouverture des droits.
Quand vous perdez B, puis C, on recalcule vos droits à la hausse.
Si E venait à se finir avant la fin de vos droits, il ne compterait pas tant que vos droits initiaux ne sont pas tous épuisés. Il restera repris, même si à la perte de B on vous recalcule des droits. C'est un recalcul, pas un nouveau droit. Donc chaque contrat garde son statut. Conservé s'il était conservé, repris s'il était repris.


----------



## Couleurcafe (3 Janvier 2023)

ok  j'ai compris  donc ma réponse ; c'est exactement votre exemple, j'ai perdu A il me reste B C D donc contrats conservés pas de repris  du coups pas d'ARE


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Janvier 2023)

@Couleurcafe
Alors dans mon exemple, si tous les contrats sont des conservés suite à l'ouverture des droits, les ARE se cumulent intégralement avec les salaires des conservés. Donc tant qu'il ne reste que les contrats conservés, POLE EMPLOI paie 30 ou 31 ARE par mois. Mais vous, vous en avez repris ensuite.
Vous avez 5 contrats : A, B, C, D, E.
Vous perdez contrat A en Juillet, on vous ouvre des droits.
Puis vous perdez B en septembre, on recalcule les doits de Juillet (c'est un recalcul, pas un nouveau droit)
Puis vous prenez 2 nouveaux contrats : F et G.
Donc pour les ARE, POLE EMPLOI prend 70% des salaires de F et G et le déduits des ARE potentielles du mois.
Si les salaires repris sont plus élevés que le droits à ARE rien n'est versé évidemment.


----------



## Couleurcafe (3 Janvier 2023)

Merci nanou91 pour vos connaissances et vos explications. Bonne soirée


----------



## souffler-les-pissenlits (3 Janvier 2023)

@nanou9alors je viens de faire le calcul pour décembre, je trouve le même montant que pôle emploi pour le versement de l'are, mais en calculant avec le montant journalier en net et les salaire de mes contrats repris en brut...il y a un petit soucis non.

Je vous donne les chiffres pour que se soit plus parlant
Montant net journalier 44,77
31 jours en décembre soit 44,77x31= 1387,87

Cumul Salaire brut repris    1209,46 x 0,7= 846,62

1387,87- 846,62= 541,21/44,77= 12,11
Soit 13 jours arrondis soit 13 x 44,77= 582,01 ce qui correspond au versement de polemeploi 
cela vous paraît normal de calculer comme ça? 
D'avance merci


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Janvier 2023)

tout doit se faire sur le brut.
Mais selon le montant de l'ARE, le brut et le net peuvent être le même. Ça a du vous être précisé sur le notification de droit


----------



## souffler-les-pissenlits (4 Janvier 2023)

Merci pour cette info et Merci beaucoup d avoir pris le temps de me répondre.


----------

